# MK2 upgrade or MK3 TT or MK3 TTS?



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I've decided to keep my TTS for now.

Been considering MK2 TTRS upgrade or thinking about waiting for the MK3 TT or maybe even MK3 TTS!

MK2 TTRS will have the power but the MK2 inerior is starting to look a bit dated now. A brand new MK3 TTS might be a bit too expensive once you add all the options!

So I am currently leaning towards a MK3 TT @ 227bhp and 0-60 in 6s - it should provide enough power to have fun in! The interior looks amazing with the new dash etc... it will be fun to have a brand new toy spec'ed out to my requirements, colour etc!

What are others thinking?


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

I'm waiting for the TTS.. unless I cahnge my mind! I was waiting for the M235i Bimmer but I want to hear / try how the TT MK3 drives first as I prefer the looks and interior on the TT and I don't need back seats!! undecided :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Won't be making that decision for another 2 years or soi when my TT is 3 years old. By then I'll have seen, heard and felt the new TT in the flesh and pricing etc. will be a lot clearer.
However I am wondering whether to go for the new S3 cabriolet which is coming soon too.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm waiting to see what the lease deals will be like on the TTS. I'm due for a swap next March, so I'm on no rush right now. I have to admit to having a sneaky look at the Golf R and the S3 Saloon. I suspect the TT will win through though, even if I have to "settle" for a TT rather than the S.

Anyone seen any clues ref lease deals yet?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably changing my TT around March time or so.

Really undecided at the mo as normally change model just to try something new. Unsure if MK3 roadster will be out by then, so thinking about golf R, boxster, or possibly Beemer 3 series convertible, just not sure at present at all. Really want to keep it around £40k but could stretch to £50 if decide like a particular car, or maybe a tad higher if SWMBO doesn't take an interest.

May even go for just a GTi or similar use the cash difference to swap my 750 for a new superbike or GS1200 at the same time...

Maybe something better / different will be on the list towards the end of the year when serious thinking is done - always find Xmas time good to show around as dealers pretty dead and more likely to try and help you get a good deal


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are still some stock TT's about that dealers are still looking to sell? I want to upgrade my mk2, not fussed on the mk3 (have seen it in the flesh at a press event already), test drove a Z4 today and thought it was absolutely dreadful so its another mk2 TT or nothing.


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

What was so bad about the Z4? never driven one myself but only heard bad things about them (with the exception of Z4 owners on bimmerpost) lol


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

DrFranknFurter said:


> What was so bad about the Z4? never driven one myself but only heard bad things about them (with the exception of Z4 owners on bimmerpost) lol


Well I liked the driving position, it was very low and the brakes were quite nice but that was about it. It was a 2 litre petrol which has about 15 bhp more than my tdi and is supposedly about 0.5 seconds quicker to 60 but it sure didn't feel it, felt throughly slow to be honest.

The steering seemed a bit vague and numb, people say about BMWs being drivers car but recently I've driven the Z4, the 4 series and one of the last 3 series coupes and I've thought they were all absolutely horrible, they always feel very heavy/lumbering and not nimble in the slightest.

The auto box was terrible, very slow to react/kick down and even in sports mode didn't feel anywhere near as responsive as my s tronic.

The speedo reminds me of my z3 i had when I was a student and the fact you can't get a digital speedo reading on it seems archaic.

One thing I'll give it was the ride was surprisingly good, it had 19" alloys and rode bumps better than my TT with 18s but there was no way I'd want one especially as it was coming up at TTS prices.


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for the mini review!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

No specific plans at present but would easily have to be the 2.0 Quattro in S-tronic delivering a Mark 2 TTS beating 0-60 of 5.3 sec which I assume will be in the initial line up although a couple of reports that I have recently read omitted to mention it! :wink:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Defo won't be getting a z4! Lol! Proper hairdressers car that is! 

Mk2 tts in stronic is 5.1s so the mk3 TT is just a tad slower at 6s! Maybe it will feel very similar but I doubt the sound will be as beefy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I was waiting patiently for news of the Mk3 with an intention of placing an order. However that has now changed as I don't particularly like the look of it!

I am in two minds right now whether to go for a Mk2 TTS upgrade or wait a little while and go for a F Type Coupe :?:


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm not sure whether to go TT or TTS currently.
I will need to see pricing/spec and the most important factor the drivability of the TTS powerplant.
I've never really liked overboosted audi's because IMO what you gain at the high end of the rev range does not out weight what you lose at the low end.
I've got a sneaky suspicion the new TTS unit will not be to my liking either...

Other option is to move on and get something much cheaper and spend the saving on something totally different to a car


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Martin L said:


> Other option is to move on and get something much cheaper and spend the saving on something totally different to a car


Just hang on there a minute! 

On a serious note, I think you are right difficult to say how MK3 will feel to drive. I will test drive the MK3 TT and TTS at the earliest opportunity before making any decisions!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Considering changing my TT in march next year, have considered a Golf R or S3 but may Buy a Mk3 TT instead. Don't think I will be able to afford a TTS though :?


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Considering changing my TT in march next year, have considered a Golf R or S3 but may Buy a Mk3 TT instead. Don't think I will be able to afford a TTS though :?


Yea I'm in the same boat as you, I think I will not be able to stretch to a TTS...


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

alexp said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Same here. I just bought MK2 TTS but only because it is 3 years old. For quite a while I proclaimed to everybody that I hated new TT, but realised I would get used to new lines. And indeed, watching photos of MK3 doesn't induce cringing and spitting any more. I'm still not fan of it either, not yet. The big attraction is all that new technology that wasn't there when MK2 was created.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

The MK3 is growing on me, the interior is outstanding, the exterior could be improved if that eye sore of a grill is changed with an aftermarket one! :lol:


----------



## DrFranknFurter (May 7, 2014)

Interesting that many here don't like the new grill.. for me it's one of the stand out best features of what is the best looking TT yet IMO


----------



## jaesoup12 (Jul 11, 2014)

i would go stage 3+ for Mk2 TT rather than buying mk3 tts!


----------

